# What crossover frequency????



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I have a small dilema about the crossover frequency for my HT ...:duh:

After I did the auto calibration of my system, the receiver set the crossover at 160Hz, I know I can manually adjust it to the recommended 80Hz ... but I don't know What's best??? :help:

My speakers have different frequency response, maximum is 20KHz and minimums are 35Hz, 65Hz, 80Hz, 120Hz and 130Hz (I have a pair of each, not just one :bigsmile ... and here is where I have the dilema of what's best??? ... If I leave the crossover at 160Hz, I'm okay, all the speakers can handle anything above that ... but What if I set the crossover at 80Hz??? :dontknow: ... What will happen with the speakers with the 120Hz - 130Hz response??? ... the receiver will send all signals above 80Hz, but if speaker can not handle anything between 80Hz and 130Hz, What will happen with that signal??? ... Will I miss something there??? ... is there a lot of sound on that range???

Do you think is better to set the crossover at 130Hz??? ... all speakers can handle that :yes::yes::yes: ... I want to get the best sound possible, and just in case ... upgrades are schedules for the future (to replace the speakers with 120Hz - 130 HZ response :whistling


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Are you still running the Sony STR-DE897 receiver? Does it allow for separate crossover points for each speaker?

If not... I would be more concerned with localization of the subwoofer with the response extending to 130Hz or 160Hz. 

The Auto-Setup set your crossover to 160Hz because that is what is thinks your speakers can handle or it could not recognize the response from your speakers below 160Hz meaning you could have a null in that area with your speakers.


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

Do a simple REW measurement to check how low your speakers can go.
I would setup the crossover frequency to whatever gives you the best curve with mains and sub(s) around your sweetspot.

Now, as Sonnie pointed out, using a different crossover frequency for each type of speakers is probably the best way to go.


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

Also, it might not be the capability of your speakers; it might just be their location. If your speakers happen to be sitting in a spot where certain low frequiencies are landing in a valley(lull), then simply moving the speakers to a better location might help. Sometimes just moving them a few inches can do it. Take multiple measurements and always confirm with a SPL meter.


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

NT


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Are you still running the Sony STR-DE897 receiver? Does it allow for separate crossover points for each speaker? ...


No, I'm using the RX-V2700 ... but I don't think I can set the crossover for each channel :scratchhead:



> ...Do a simple REW measurement to check how low your speakers can go.
> I would setup the crossover frequency to whatever gives you the best curve with mains and sub(s) around your sweetspot...


I been avoiding this for a long time ... but I think I can't anymore :hide:



> ..., it might not be the capability of your speakers; it might just be their location. If your speakers happen to be sitting in a spot where certain low frequiencies are landing in a valley(lull), then simply moving the speakers to a better location might help. Sometimes just moving them a few inches can do it. Take multiple measurements and always confirm with a SPL meter...


Maybe they're to close to the wall (I will try to move the main, I don't know about surrounds) ...:scratch: .... I also noticed when doing the auto-calibration, that the receiver didn't give the same results after each calibration :yes: ... I remember seeing different distance, levels, EQ ... :dontknow:


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a little Onkyo which only sets to one freq. I was told 80hz and setting all speakers to SMALL would be a good idea way to go.

As for the sub................. auh......


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Can somebody clarify this for me ...:help::scratchhead:

I'm making some changes ... now, all my speakers are able to handle 65Hz to 20Khz (except my center 120Hz - 20Khz :hissyfit; I set my crossover to 80Hz, but what will happen with the center speaker??? ... it will be receiving signals that can't process ... Will this damage the speaker??? ... Will I miss something in that range (80Hz-120Hz)??? ... I will get a new speaker for the center, hopefully soon raying: ...

I know that I can set the crossover at 120Hz, but I'm trying to avoid the sub localization :bigsmile:


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

salvasol said:


> Can somebody clarify this for me ...:help::scratchhead:
> 
> I'm making some changes ... now, all my speakers are able to handle 65Hz to 20Khz (except my center 120Hz - 20Khz :hissyfit; I set my crossover to 80Hz, but what will happen with the center speaker??? ... it will be receiving signals that can't process ... Will this damage the speaker??? ... Will I miss something in that range (80Hz-120Hz)??? ... I will get a new speaker for the center, hopefully soon raying: ...
> 
> I know that I can set the crossover at 120Hz, but I'm trying to avoid the sub localization :bigsmile:


You will lose a little bit of information in your center if you set it to small and 80Hz crossover. It's not going to damage anything. You can use it that way until you get a new center. I'd say try it both ways (try 80 and also try 120) and see which way sounds better to you (use some music)


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Does the Yamaha not offer anything in between the 80hz and 120hz... 

Thats odd... I don't have yamaha though...


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Warpdrv said:


> Does the Yamaha not offer anything in between the 80hz and 120hz...


It does ... I have this options for the crossover: 40, 60, 80, 100, 120, 140, 160, 180 and 200 :bigsmile:

I was saying 80Hz because that's the most recommended, and 120Hz because is the lowest frequency reponse for my speaker :yes::yes:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

warpdrive said:


> ... You can use it that way until you get a new center...


:duh::duh::duh: ... you see what happens with this addiction :spend::spend: ... this is what I ordered http://www.jbl.com/home/products/pr...age=ENG&Country=US&Region=USA&cat=CCS&ser=VEN ... is the best match for my fronts :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

Since you have a new center......problem solved, a 80Hz crossover will work fine for all your speakers.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

warpdrive said:


> Since you have a new center......problem solved, a 80Hz crossover will work fine for all your speakers.


:T:T:T .... (What's next??? onder:onder:onder: ... separate amps??? ... HD DVD??? ...BR??? ... Will see ):bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

salvasol said:


> :T:T:T .... (What's next??? onder:onder:onder: ... separate amps??? ... HD DVD??? ...BR??? ... Will see ):bigsmile::bigsmile:


You know the answer: All of the above


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

warpdrive said:


> You know the answer: All of the above


...:drool:...:daydream: raying: :highfive: :banana: :dancebanana:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Finally ... I got my new center speaker :jump:

Now my audio set up is JBL's in the front (Stadium (L + R) and Voice (C)) and Polk M10 for my surrounds (4) ...:yay::yay::yay:

I did the auto calibration with the YPAO ... and to my surprisse the crossover frequency was set at 60HZ :rubeyes: ... Should I set it back to 80Hz or leave it at 60Hz??? ... the only speaker that can't go down to 60Hz is the center (70Hz - 20KHz per manual) :dontknow:


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm not sure. Normally I'd think an 80hz crossover for the sub would be best, but it does look like your stadiums go pretty low. Hmm.. I guess I'd try it both ways and see which one sounds best. If I had to guess without listening, I'd probably leave them as is. Sometimes those autocalibration things also eq a little (at least I think they do), which may be messed up if you change the crossover setting. Also, I wouldn't worry too much about the center channel going down to only 70hz.. it's used mostly for dialogue which won't go that low anyway.

Anyway, that's my $0.02.

JCD


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

JCD said:


> I'm not sure. Normally I'd think an 80hz crossover for the sub would be best, but it does look like your stadiums go pretty low. Hmm.. I guess I'd try it both ways and see which one sounds best. If I had to guess without listening, I'd probably leave them as is. Sometimes those autocalibration things also eq a little (at least I think they do), which may be messed up if you change the crossover setting. Also, I wouldn't worry too much about the center channel going down to only 70hz.. it's used mostly for dialogue which won't go that low anyway. Anyway, that's my $0.02. JCD


Thank You, that's what I did (I left it at 60Hz) :yes:

You're right about the EQ at the calibration, I can see the curve for every speaker, but I haven't change anything there :bigsmile: ... I guess I need to try both ways like you said (60Hz and 80Hz); and also I need to check what sound best sending the Subwoofer output to just the Sub or Sub + Fronts (I have that option in my receiver setup) ... the Stadium can go to 35Hz (same as the Sub :hide but I read that is better to let the Sub handle the lower frequencies, so the speaker can perform better with the higher frequencies :dontknow:, I know that I may need a better Sub, but that's for the future :whistling: ... I think that I'm not missing anything below 35Hz, because I have my buttkickers to handle anything the Sub can't :bigsmile::bigsmile


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

salvasol said:


> ... but I read that is better to let the Sub handle the lower frequencies, so the speaker can perform better with the higher frequencies


That's correct. The main reason is that producing low frequencies require more power from the amp than mids or highs. That's difficult for some receivers/amplifiers to perform well, especially at high volumes. On the other hand, subwoofer amps are designed to handle these large power constraints. Let your sub take the low frequencies and your system will probably perform better IMO.




salvasol said:


> I think that I'm not missing anything below 35Hz, because I have my buttkickers to handle anything the Sub can't


I think you're wrong! Sorry... There are so many movies which include information below 35Hz. For many, this is not even the deep bass area :doh:
My mains go down to 35Hz and I get a much better experience when my SVS PC-Ultra gets in and all the other speakers are set as small. Really, you have to experience what real deep bass is. Could be addictive, so be careful ! :bigsmile:


----------

